# Flow boards



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

any of u ride a flow?? i just got the merc. wat u think about them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I just got a Flow Mainframe 162, I like it a lot. Its my first board, and it does what i need it to do quite well


----------

